# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Column: Gezond: rode wijn voor meer weerstand en langer leven

## FRANCOIS580

*Gezond: rode wijn voor meer weerstand en langer leven* 

Bier blijft onze voorkeur genieten, we zijn dan ook niet voor niets wereldwijd bekend als land van bierdrinkers én kenners. Dat belet nochtans niet dat we tussendoor ook wel meer en meer een wijntje lusten, alle soorten maar met een duidelijke voorkeur voor bubbels en cava maar vooral voor rode wijn. Rode wijn met mate gedronken heeft een gunstige invloed op je gezondheid. Nu achterhaalden wetenschappers dat rode wijn je langer en gezonder doet leven. Wat maakt rode wijn dan zoveel gezonder dan zijn wit broertje?

Het bestanddeel dat rode wijn zo gezond maakt is resveratrol, een bestanddeel dat ook in fruit en vele planten is terug te vinden. Het remt je verouderingsproces af, en heeft een gunstige invloed op ouderdomsziekten als hart- en vaatziekten, diabetes, overgewicht en zelfs kanker. Deze positieve invloed, deze gunstige effecten zijn spijtig genoeg niet voor iedereen goed. Om ervan te kunnen genieten moet je immers drager zijn van het SIRT 1 gen. Tijdens recente wetenschappelijke onderzoeken stelde men vast dat een lage concentratie aan resveratrol weinig of geen invloed heeft op energieproducerende hartcellen. Bij diegenen die over het juiste gen beschikt zorgt resveratrol voor een energieverhogend effect. 

*Extra weerstand*
De resultaten van al deze wetenschappelijke onderzoeken wijzen verder uit dat resveratrol de activiteit van mitochondriën extra stimuleert. Dit zijn de energieveranciers van je lichaamscellen, essentieel voor een lang en gezond leven. Ben je echter geen drager van het gen SIRT 1 dan werkt resveratrol niet.

*Beschermt tegen hersininfarct*﻿﻿
Rode wijn biedt je nog andere gezondheidsvoordelen. Het kan de schade veroorzaakt door een bloedklonter in je hersenen, beperken. Dit wordt eveneens aan de aanwezigheid van resveratrol toegeschreven. Dit bestanddeel is ook aanwezig in de zaden en in de schil van blauwe druiven. 

Wetenschappers kwamen tijdens hun recente onderzoeken ook tot de ontdekking dat resveratrol de beschermende kracht van het enzym 'heme oxygenase' verhoogt. Tijdens een beroerte komt dit enzym in werking en zorgt ervoor dat de cellen die té weinig zuurstof krijgen, niet afsterven. 
Dat rode wijn ons beschermt tegen de schade veroorzaakt door een beroerte, betekent niet dat je rode wijn ongelimiteerd mag drinken.

*Goed tegen overgewicht*
Rode wijn helpt ook overgewicht bestrijden. Wetenschappers ontdekten immers dat het drinken van een glas tijdens de maaltijd voorkomt dat er vet wordt opgeslagen. Zij die dagelijks twee glazen rode wijn drinken hebben veel minder .../...

*Link bij dit artikel*
- FRANCOIS580 -

----------


## gossie

Kun je die "link" niet achterwege laten en het hele artikel afdrukken?

----------


## christel1

Ik krijg hoofdpijn van rode wijn dus hou ik het liever bij witte wijn, champagne of cava en het ene onderzoek spreekt soms het andere tegen, sommige zeggen dat rode wijn goed is voor hartklachten enzo maar dan weer niet voor borstkanker zoals het artikel vermeldt. Zelfs de ene arts spreekt de andere tegen. Ik ben makkelijk geconstipeerd en echt de gastro-enteroloog vroeg of ik rookte en ik zeg ja en hij zegt ha dat is goed want nicotine bevordert de transit, nu ben ik niet aan het zeveren hoor en ja van de cardioloog moet ik dringend stoppen met roken, ik zal de kerk dan maar wat in het midden houden en wat minder roken....

----------


## sietske763

dat van die rode wijn is al jaaaaaaaren bekend!
naar artikel voor alcoholisten.....erg gevaarlijk!
we moeten rekening houden met iedereen!

----------

